

Facebook invents an intelligence test for machines - chriskanan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn27075-facebook-invents-an-intelligence-test-for-machines.html

======
chriskanan
Link to arXiv paper:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.05698](http://arxiv.org/abs/1502.05698)

